# Hemorrhoidectoy, Linzess and years of fighting. NEW to group



## BeondFrustrated (Sep 21, 2018)

I am a 50 year old woman who has fought for 30 years with IBS, unfortunately I wasnt officially diagnosed until about 10 years ago. It started in my 20s with extreme nausea often and bouts of unable to pass any stool for days, I often ended up in ER from the nausea, they would give me something for it and tell me to see a doctor. I went to several doctors, had colonoscopy, scopes, etc, you name it and nothing, eventually I went to colon and rectal doctor and he diagnosed me with IBS, I finally had an answer! Went home to read all about it and back then, most of what I found only talked about constant diarrhea and IBS being in your mind. Fast forward a few years ago, I saw a commercial about Linzess, I had no idea there was differences of types of IBS, and no idea there were others like me, so many in fact that they advertised!

I have been on Linzess 290g for years and it has changed my life. It took me a while to find the perfect timing to take it each day, but this is what works for me: I set my alarm every night for 2:00a and take it by 5:30a and when I wake up for the day, it has kicked in. 
I am reading lots of folks that take it for a year and it stops working, this hasnt been the case for me,

3 months ago, I underwent a hemorrhoidectomy due to years of issues with bowels (pregnancy and childbirth didnt help any). Dr. said the recovery would be 6-8 weeks tops and I would be back to normal, he said keep taking the Linzess and that it would probably help with passing stool after the surgery. Today, at 3 months post recovery, I am still having lots of issues AND I have a hemorrhoid back! Pain, burning, swelling mostly. 
That surgery recovery was literally the most painful, horrible thing ever, I mean ever, Lord have mercy, if I knew then what I know now, I never ever would have done it and mine were really bad. I fantasize about starting a cool club for those of us that have had that surgery, I even want to write a book about it. Ok, enough of that...I am not healing like the Dr. expected and I believe it has to do with the Linzess? I have searched online for discussion, but am not able to find anything at all about Linzess after surgery. I think, because of what I go though every morning on Linzess, (violent passing of stool) it keeps the wounds from my surgery fresh. I have been to my surgeon probably 10 times and he is perplexed as to why I am not healing like I should, but is cofindent I will get better? To add to the fun I have had two bowel impactions since surgery (first one doc made me do an entire color prep, second one, he had me do a bottle of mag citrate), I
I see this has turned into a book and I am not even sure I know what I am asking. I guess my ask is, has anyone else had any similar experience with Linzess and hemorrhoidectomy? My doctor is considered the best in my area, should I see someone else or trust that after 40 years, he knows what he is talking about?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi and welcome to the board. oh you are definitely not alone--there are a lot of C people here.

so sorry for all your problems. you've been through way too much.

yes, i've heard that a hemorrhoidectomy surgery and the recovery period are extremely painful.

since you've had two bowel impactions recently despite taking linzess, i'm just wondering if linzess is really working that well for you. you shouldn't be having bowel impactions if it's working properly.

and yes, i would think that violent passing of stool could keep your wounds from healing.

maybe you might want to experiment and try taking something other than linzess--something that doesn't give you such violent diarrhea like a stimulant laxative such as senna, bisacodyl or dr schultz intestinal formula #1 . or try trulance -- a c med similar to linzess but maybe it won't give you such violent D. or maybe try a lower dose of linzess.

good luck with everything. hope you feel better soon. take care.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi BeondFrustrated -

I have had two hemorrhoidectomies (sp?) myself. The first one was really painful. The second one was really to clean up the area (anal tags) from the first one, but i just got different anal tags again.







My colon/rectal surgeon said that happens about 40% of the time, the post-swelling just doesn't go down.

If Linzess is still working for you? Great. If not, I recommend this (click on below link to read):

*"Finally! a Product I Can Recommend"*

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/

I.F. # 1 is made to be taken every day and probably works best if you take it *during* your main meal of the day.

This is informative too:

*"The ABC's of Chronic Constipation"*

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/325690-the-abcs-of-chronic-constipation-aka-ibs-c/

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Hybo (Jun 29, 2018)

I dont buy into the whole "it will heal even if you have diarrhea" that doctors say. Passing of acidic and frequent stool like that would keep any wound open. (i'm having the same issue with a fissure that wont heal because I have to have diarrhea all the time. I would get a 2nd opinion for sure if its still at the same stage it was when you first got the surgery.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hybo said:


> I dont buy into the whole "it will heal even if you have diarrhea" that doctors say. Passing of acidic and frequent stool like that would keep any wound open. (i'm having the same issue with a fissure that wont heal because I have to have diarrhea all the time. I would get a 2nd opinion for sure if its still at the same stage it was when you first got the surgery.


I agree. The best thing to do is switch to something that doesn't give you D.


----------



## BeondFrustrated (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you all for you replies, my husband and family are a great support but just don't get what I am going through.i think fear has a great part in my life right now, fear of another impaction, fear of another surgery, it's so bad that I even went 3 days without any food so I Could give my bottom a rest. 
I did try Trulance, it worked a little like Linzess for me, my cupboard is full of every kind of stool softener, laxative, enema, suppository you can buy, I think I am going to look into tha IF #1? Quick question, does it work like Linzess in that it's violent or does it produce a good stool? 
Man it feels good to hear from folks that have been there done that. Appreciate the wisdom and responses.


----------



## Hybo (Jun 29, 2018)

IF #1 is like laxatives with more things added to it. it all depends on the person what these laxatives do. some work for some, some do not. some will give you D some will give you EXPLOSIVE D, some will give you normal bowel moments.


----------



## dac122 (Feb 13, 2012)

BeondFrustrated said:


> I did try Trulance, it worked a little like Linzess for me, my cupboard is full of every kind of stool softener, laxative, enema, suppository you can buy, I think I am going to look into tha IF #1? Quick question, does it work like Linzess in that it's violent or does it produce a good stool?


Not sure about the IF #1, but I can speak to the Linzess and Trulance. Their mechanisms of action are almost identical, so I am not surprised you see the same result. Other options to consider:


Miralax
Amatiza
Linzess 72mcg several times per day

You can take a lot of Miralax, it is very safe. Amatiza can cause some D but less likely, and there are two doses you can taken up to twice daily. Linzess you know about but be careful about its food effect - the longer you wait to eat the less D. You've probably already noticed. Maybe the lowest dose two to three times daily with a good delay before eating will work?

Agree with everyone here, your D could be slowing your healing. Less of that the better for now at least.

Don't be afraid to experiment a little here to get comfortable. Check with your Doc and bounce ideas off folks here if worried. My hope is this is just a temporary new norm you need to settle into until you heal, and will soon go back to managing things normal.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

BeondFrustrated said:


> Thank you all for you replies, my husband and family are a great support but just don't get what I am going through.i think fear has a great part in my life right now, fear of another impaction, fear of another surgery, it's so bad that I even went 3 days without any food so I Could give my bottom a rest.
> I did try Trulance, it worked a little like Linzess for me, my cupboard is full of every kind of stool softener, laxative, enema, suppository you can buy, I think I am going to look into tha IF #1? Quick question, does it work like Linzess in that it's violent or does it produce a good stool?
> Man it feels good to hear from folks that have been there done that. Appreciate the wisdom and responses.


I've been taking it over 3 years now, it produces good stools. I still have incomplete evacuation every day, but that's part of IBS-C.

Edit: You might try wiping with aloe vera gel on your toilet paper so you don't aggravate the area down there. I use it every time I go to the bathroom. This way the toilet paper never actually touches your anal region/hemorrhoids. 'It's kind to your behind.'


----------



## BeondFrustrated (Sep 21, 2018)

I just ordered my I.F. Pills and aloe pills. Doc also called in script for lowest dosage of Linzess 3times a day. I will try I.f. this weekend to test out before I would try the lower dose Linzess "test"
Flossy, you said you take you 1 max and 1 reg with meal, are you talking dinner? How long does it take to kick in? 
Praying this works, sick of the violent D every morning and getting up in middle of night to take! 
Thanks Y'all


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

BeondFrustrated said:


> I just ordered my I.F. Pills and aloe pills. Doc also called in script for lowest dosage of Linzess 3times a day. I will try I.f. this weekend to test out before I would try the lower dose Linzess "test"
> Flossy, you said you take you 1 max and 1 reg with meal, are you talking dinner? How long does it take to kick in?
> Praying this works, sick of the violent D every morning and getting up in middle of night to take!
> Thanks Y'all


I currently take three I.F. # 1 regular strength pills every day and basically have been since my last 7 day water fast, which was a few months back.

Yes, I'm talking dinner or whatever your main (largest) meal of the day is. It took a few days (about two?) for the pills to kick in well. Start with one I.F. # 1 regular strength pill and then work your way up (add one pill per day) until you find the perfect amount for yourself.

I wouldn't take Linzess and I.F. # 1 at the same time, unless you feel you have to.

Good luck & keep us posted!


----------



## bungeedog (Mar 24, 2014)

I stopped Linzess because it causes hemorrhoids which I never had until I tried it. What a nightmare drug. Mine are internal but I had one external one removed and was very glad I did - it was so irritating and uncomfortable. But it took a long time to heal up.

Linzess causes such violent contractions that it causes hemorrhoids. I stopped it and instead use glycerine suppositories (not the melting ones) daily. My GI said that was a fine solution, doesn't cause the dependance that saline does. It works almost immediately. Until Zelnorm/Resolor is approved I will use them. If they bring either of those drugs back I will be first in line, Zelnorm is the only thing that gave me normal functioning.

You could not pay me to use Linzess. Never again. Good luck.


----------



## BeondFrustrated (Sep 21, 2018)

Thought Id give a quick update on my IBS life. A few weeks ago I cold called one of the top GI docs at University of Michigan. They told me it would be moths before they could get me an appt. and would have to see if I even fit criteria to get in to see him, the next day they called back and not only would he see me, but he had a cancellation the next day! During the rectal exam, he couldnt believe how bad it felt in there after four month recovery from my hemmroid surgery, he send me to get a scope and they found an anal fissure, he couldnt believe that my colon and rectal dr (supposed top in my area) had done 6 exams post surgery and never found it! I am now on cream to hopefully get fissure healed. Ouch.
I am also taking half of originally prescribed Linzess and it seems to be working better for me.
I have a new development and its super nausea, so bad in fact I have lost 26 lbs in the last few months, I asked my physician to do a Hploryi test to see if that is what is wrong with me, but she refuses and says even if I do have it, the only semi cure is rounds and rounds of antibiotics, which leads to more problems especially with someone with IBS. 
I Have a couple of questions hoping some of you may have thoughts. Have most of you done the FODMAP diet? Anyone out there been tested for Hploryi and been positive?


----------



## BeondFrustrated (Sep 21, 2018)

So the nausea turned out to be c-diff (had never heard of if, now I am an expert), i suffered for over a month+, 35lbs weight loss, horrible sickness all due to not presenting with your normal symptoms for c-diff (diarrhea). All of the stems from the hemmroidectomy from years of IBS C. The crazy thing I learned from top U of M guy is that he doesn't ever recommend that surgery, ever! 
If c-diff comes back, I have apt. With ID doc to talk fecal implant....the fun never ends!, thanks for listening and even if no one is, it's therapeutic just to get it off my chest.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh so sorry about the c-diff--how miserable! hope it doesn't come back. good luck with everything. .


----------

